# What type is least likely to be interested in MBTI and taking the test?



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

It frustrates me that many of my friends don't respond when I send them a link to test them for their MBTI type. I really want to know but somehow they either just don't reply or else when I talk animatedly about MBTI they seem so uninterested and I feel obliged to stop talking about it.

So who do you think are the least interested types when it comes to MBTI?

Any ideas how I can talk them into testing?

Any other thoughts along these lines, please feel free to add them here.


----------



## albino mallato (Sep 20, 2011)

probably esfj


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

ESFP or ESFJ. 

I tried introducing MBTI to an ESFP friend and she told me it was crap and that she prefers horoscopes. 


As for talking them into testing, I'd just say "hey can you take this quiz for me, I want to see what you get." Don't give them any indication that it's a personality type test or they might be opposed to taking it.


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

Mulberries said:


> ESFP or ESFJ.
> 
> I tried introducing MBTI to an ESFP friend and she told me it crap and that she prefers horoscopes.
> 
> ...


My mother reacts similarly to your ESFP friend, but I think she's an ISFJ or something. She gets different results every time. I think her problem is that she doesn't answer honestly, because she's so caught up in thinking about what she _should_ be that she can't admit what she _is_.

Regarding the original post, I agree with Mulberries: I think the best way to get such people to take the test would be asking them to take the quiz because it's important _to you_. If a friend asked me to do something because it was important to them, whether I was actually interested or not, I probably would. However, I would probably also ask what the test is.

Mulberries, I'm not entirely sure how she will respond if the resistant individual asks what the quiz is about if she isn't to mention that it's a personality test. Any suggestions?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Mulberries said:


> I tried introducing MBTI to an ESFP friend and she told me it crap and that she prefers horoscopes.


[Supresses Te-Fi outbreak]

[Takes a deep breath]


How.... _Interesting _of a thing for them to say....


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Haha. Esfp gets my vote.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

So the SF's then?

With my ISFJ it depends on which way the wind's blowing as to the degree of interest he shows. In the beginning he used to be all negative and shut me down when I talked about it. Now he says stuff like "Which type does this..." and "which one is the socially awkward one again?" But if I waffle on about MBTI too much he switches off. I wish I had an offline friend that I could talk for ages about it with.

With the two ESFPs I know they kind of say "yes" and smile and nod and stuff, which I think is just to keep me happy, but I'm not sure that they are genuinely interested in MBTI. They act like that a fair bit, but the trouble is that I can read people a fair bit too so I can see through them. I wonder actually how much of what they hear they are really, genuinely interested in, because they are always surrounding themselves with people, so they must hear alot of things that they tune out from but their need to be around people surpasses it.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Imma go 'against the grain' here and say xNTJ, because Te will at best challenge implemented systems that aren't backed up with extensive empirical evidence and at worst outright reject it. Ni shows skepticism because it recognizes that there are many more facets to the human psyche that is outside the scope of MBTI*. When both are added together it results in a person who is left unimpressed by the 'soft science' of MBTI and is wary of what they see as a flawed method of information gathering, whether it be the way the test is designed or how the 'scoring' system is set up.

* don't know if these are accurate or not, as it's based on what I understand of the two functions.

Two of the people I asked who reluctantly took them for me just to humour me 'got' INTJ and ENTJ, and I have good reasons to believe that the results are, at the very least, reasonably accurate...and yes both of them either weren't shy about showing disdain towards personality typing or towards me for being so into it.

I think the problem comes from the way you ask, OP. If just generically throw the quiz out like that, chances are your friends are going to ignore it like how I ignore requests for facebook apps.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Those I know IRL who I've gotten to take the test, and reviewed the results with to confirm they were accurate (they almost never have been) have turned out to be INFP, ESTJ, ExFJ, ISxP, ESFJ, ENFJ, ENFP, and ESFP. I haven't had anyone be dismissive of my request yet. I've been trying to get one of my coworkers to look the stuff over, I suspect she is INxJ.


----------



## csp40 (Sep 18, 2011)

ESFJ and ESFP.
You can quite easily tell how the forums dedicated to them have significantly less posts than any other.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

csp40 said:


> You can quite easily tell how the forums dedicated to them have significantly less posts than any other.


Ever considered they just don't like forums?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> Ever considered they just don't like forums?


Agreed, it's a logical leap to say an inactive forum means the type named isn't interested in the system, especially considering how common mistypes are. The ENFJs were very recently discussing how to bring more traffic to their forum, calling it "a ghost town."


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Mulberries said:


> As for talking them into testing, I'd just say "hey can you take this quiz for me, I want to see what you get." Don't give them any indication that it's a personality type test or they might be opposed to taking it.


To be honest, I would say that's the best way for anyone to take a test for MBTI, regardless of type. People ought not to be aware of what it is, or else they are likely to either dismiss it, or try and twist the answers, (subconciously or conciously), so that they get the results they want, but not what they might actually be.


----------



## mollyowens (Aug 13, 2011)

I did some market research a while back, and the types that are least popular in Google searches are ESFP, ISFP, ESTJ, and ESFJ. If you assume that people are generally searching for information about their own type, you could conclude that these types are least interested in Myers Briggs.

This is especially interesting to me given that these are some of the most common types in the population. If all types were equally interested in Myers Briggs these types should be some of the most searched, making the low number of searches even more significant.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

My ESFJ friend thought it was really cool when I told her about it. I first suspected she was an ESFJ then she took the test and read about herself and was shocked at how very much like her it sounded. 

My husband ISTP has virtually no interest. Nor does my ISTJ father or my ISFJ mother.

Edit: My ESFJ friend is not much for web forums or spending a lot of time on the internet in general though. I think the same holds true for ESFPs(?)


----------



## Homraigar (Jul 29, 2011)

csp40 said:


> You can quite easily tell how the forums dedicated to them have significantly less posts than any other.


Significantly fewer.

...If English isn't your first language, I apologise.


Anyway, on topic: I think disinterest in MBTI can occur in any type, but their reasons are different. From personal experience, SPs I know have tended to find it boring and switch off in times of any MBTI-related conversation. The one NT I know of who hasn't at least tried to type herself (from observations, I think she's INTJ) has an utter disdain for the subject due to its lack of scientific rigour.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

So far the ESTP and ESFP. Both said you can't really use measurements to nail personality down. 

In the beginning I was not interested in it because I felt the same as they did and also thought "Bah, must be some zodiac stuff." I was never into personality testing but I've taken many for icebreakers at work and to humor friends that are into things like this. 

2 years passed before re-visiting it. I've signed up for 4 different types of forums throughout the years and dropped out after 1 month of membership. I'm not really a forum type person and I normally stick to one type of social networking website. I tried blogging and failed miserably. The only reason I'm here is because of PerC's diversity. Had it not have a Topic of Interest page, I would have probably left 2 months after membership.


----------



## B-Con (Dec 24, 2010)

ESFP, simply because they have the least desire to model, sort, or categorize anything.

Interestingly, I've found _STJs to be resistant to the idea in general. At a minimum highly skeptical (usually ISTJs) to downright hostile (ESTJs).


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

kiwigrl said:


> It frustrates me that many of my friends don't respond when I send them a link to test them for their MBTI type. I really want to know but somehow they either just don't reply or else when I talk animatedly about MBTI they seem so uninterested and I feel obliged to stop talking about it.
> 
> So who do you think are the least interested types when it comes to MBTI?
> 
> ...


when i heard about the test i was intrigued because i am always interested in understanding others be it psychology or sociology etc. I am always skeptical, but the description really related to my personality. I made my husband ISTJ take the test (he didnt fight me too much) and then suggested it to my mom and sister both INFJ, they both took it without argument. My dad even sounds interested though he hasnt yet taken the test. My brother, though, will fight me to the death to not take the test. He is very likely the most stubborn person in the world when it comes to me...but really easy going with strangers. I dont trust myself to type him as im still learning, but my guess would be IxxJ. Its just really aggravating to get people who arent interested to just take it.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I have some obvious ENFP friends that aren't interested in Myers Briggs simply because they just don't have the patience to sit down and take the test. Wow guys, way to be too P for your own good. 
Although I do have other ENFP friends that are pretty interested in discussing Myers Briggs with me, or at least they're good enough at faking interest when I rant about it.

I also have an obviously ESFP friend who thinks that personality types of any sort are complete BS because everyone is special and unique and there are no underlying patterns among people. I understand his reasoning though. He just doesn't want to put people into boxes. Either that or he just wants to be special. D'awww. Hah.

I'd imagine that most SJs and ESxPs wouldn't be too interested in Myers Briggs, but I somehow only talk to N's so I have no empirical evidence behind that statement.


----------

